

Where's your F chord? - locopati
http://calnewport.com/blog/2014/02/14/wheres-your-f-chord-what-guitar-teaches-us-about-the-quest-for-mastery/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+StudyHacks+%28Study+Hacks%29

======
chazu
I find the A chord is more interesting - beginners always start playing it
with three fingers, pros always use one.

Similarly, the minor barre chord is one of those chords that - to me, as a
mediocre beginner - always seemed tough to do unless you'd progressed beyond
the basics to a semi-intuitive level of understanding re: guitar ergonomics.

~~~
cratermoon
> pros always use one

Which A chord? The first position A major? I work with pro musicians, and they
use however many fingers works for them within the context of the progression.
Mostly I see three. But "always" one? Where are you getting your data?

